# The Siblings that Sleeps Together, Stays Together...



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

i just took this picture a few minutes ago. A picture I only dreamed of taking. Abel is a chair hog. When Xena came, it all changed. Abel had no choice but let her use it, too. For the longest time, Cain never use the chairs. He would rather lay on the frozen ground.

I went to check what they are upto by peeking through the window.. and to my surprise.. The picture I never thought I'd take...










That's all..

I love my dogs... They never fail to teach me to appreciate the simple joys of life. Of enjoying the company of each other even when napping..


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Mudra said:


> I love my dogs... They never fail to teach me to appreciate the simple joys of life. Of enjoying the company of each other even when napping..


So true so true...
I love the pic, PRICELESS!!!! Gosh... how lucky are you Mudra?!
Nessa


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

that is a dream pic! timing is everything when it comes to capturing the moment!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWW **MELTS** Too cute for words


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> So true so true...
> I love the pic, PRICELESS!!!! Gosh... how lucky are you Mudra?!
> Nessa


Thanks Nessa.. Im just as lucky as you are having such wonderful dogs.. =)



jcd said:


> that is a dream pic! timing is everything when it comes to capturing the moment!!


I am never good at capturing moments, just capturing sleeping dogs.. LOL =)



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> AWWWWWWWWW **MELTS** Too cute for words


Thanks sugaaahhhh! =)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That picture is wonderful Mudra. I can't believe how BIG Xena is already.  She looks like her head is already as big as her Cane and Abels heads. She is growing up so fast. Look at how little she was in your signature. I am just shocked at how fast she grew.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Inga said:


> That picture is wonderful Mudra. I can't believe how BIG Xena is already.  She looks like her head is already as big as her Cane and Abels heads. She is growing up so fast. Look at how little she was in your signature. I am just shocked at how fast she grew.


LOL Inga.. yes she does have a long big head..  And yeah she's growing faster than I would have wanted her to.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Now that was adorable Mudra, how can they sleep when it's so COLD out there??


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> Now that was adorable Mudra, how can they sleep when it's so COLD out there??


Its not cold today here 

It was 6C this afternoon and they took the chance to enjoy the warm sunshine..


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

It looks like it must be nice and warm up against that fence. It's good that Cain finally got some sense and is warming his bones with the other 2


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

That is an awesome picture Mudra!!!  

Xena is growing so fast.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

What an awesome pic!!! Soooo cute!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

That picture is priceless. look at xena right there in the middle of those two boys. just perfect.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahh, too cute! This reminds me of when all our cats get on the same couch... but all evenly spaced from one another.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What a big happy family there Mudra...Great pic!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Can it get any cuter. Hmm. they were quick to remove the beer from the side arm chair pocket. LOL


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

awww Mudra she is getting so big! Nice timing!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words.. I took this picture by the window and it was foggy that day, I wish I had a better camera.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

SO adorable!!


----------



## cjjdean (Jul 7, 2007)

They are great just like my little ones they love sleeping together.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Love that picture! They look so comfy.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks y'all.. we're thinking of getting some bigger lawn chair come summer.. LOL.. those chairs seems too uncomfortable to lay on..


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

How right you are, that is a perfect picture. Priceless!!


----------

